# Manchester United or Liverpool?



## Slime (Sep 20, 2014)

As simple as this,
who do you think will finish the season in the higher league position?

I'm going with Man United ............................. obviously.


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 20, 2014)

Slime said:



			As simple as this,
who do you think will finish the season in the higher league position?

I'm going with Man United ............................. obviously.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Champions league group?

Liverpool.


----------



## Slime (Sep 20, 2014)

No, that'll be next season's poll ......................... assuming Liverpool qualify!



*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2014)

I can only see Utd getting stronger. Di Maria looks quality. 
If LVG can sort the defence out I can see UTD finishing top 4 easily. 
Liverpool will really struggle this season,they've bought too many average players,rather than a few top players IMO.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			If LVG can sort the defence out I can see UTD finishing top 4 easily. 
Liverpool will really struggle this season,they've bought too many average players,rather than a few top players IMO.
		
Click to expand...

You may well be right. I can envisage a ding-dong battle happening for places 3-7! And there may even be a surprise or 2 from some of the higher 'also-rans'! There are no easy games in BPL!

But I don't think the few top players were actually available (to Liverpool) so 'solid to very good' squad players - who had to be bought as part of the 'squad improvement plan' at some stage - were bought instead, I can imagine that, depending on status at New Year, BR will be going back into the market for a star or 2 during the January window.


----------



## Ads749r (Sep 21, 2014)

Liverpool 4th
utd 5th/6th. (Relegated preferably)


----------



## richy (Sep 21, 2014)

Amazing how the Man Utd fans have resurfaced after one win


----------



## Ads749r (Sep 21, 2014)

richy said:



			Amazing how the Man Utd fans think they are going to win the league *after one win*

Click to expand...

Fixed your post for you.


----------



## JCW (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry but this is a pointless thread as fans will vote for their own teams , at this moment we dont know who will finish where , its all guess work and only 5 games in , man u have to get top 4 or they in big trouble as no one has an endless supply of money to spend     and lots of fans only follow a winning team , well lots of man u fans as many have no idea what its like to win nothing year after year


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 21, 2014)

JCW said:



			Sorry but this is a pointless thread as fans will vote for their own teams , at this moment we dont know who will finish where , its all guess work and only 5 games in , man u have to get top 4 or they in big trouble as no one has an endless supply of money to spend     and lots of fans only follow a winning team , well lots of man u fans as many have no idea what its like to win nothing year after year
		
Click to expand...

Im a saints fan and don't for one minute see us finishing above 8th this season. But I'd suggest UTD could easily do a liverpool and score enough for CL qualification. Their team is noted backed with star name attackers. Liverpools without Sturridge looks toothless. Let alone the loss of suarez, who lets not forget still wouldn't be playing if he hadn't been sold an pools squad would be even more stretched as they used his sale money to fund purchases.


----------



## JCW (Sep 21, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Im a saints fan and don't for one minute see us finishing above 8th this season. But I'd suggest UTD could easily do a liverpool and score enough for CL qualification. Their team is noted backed with star name attackers. Liverpools without Sturridge looks toothless. Let alone the loss of suarez, who lets not forget still wouldn't be playing if he hadn't been sold an pools squad would be even more stretched as they used his sale money to fund purchases.
		
Click to expand...


Saints have done very well and wont go down for sure even if before the start they were not looking good due to all the players and staff leaving , proofs that spending big on lots of top players is not always a sure thing that you will get what you want as they still have to play as a team , I hope Man U dont get top 4 , time for others to get a chance but they have to grab it , i hope wellbeck scores more then RVP and Falco or ROOOOney so LVG will choke on his words , to be honest he could not sell RVP or Rooney as no one will pay big wages for them 2 and at Â£350 k a week he has to play falco so the younger and the future wellbeck was sold , a snip at 16 million


----------



## c1973 (Sep 21, 2014)

In the close season I felt Liverpool would finish above Man U, but Di Maria is a class act and (as mentioned) if they sort the defence out Man U could take advantage in those CL weeks. Too close to call for me.


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2014)

JCW said:



			Sorry but this is a pointless thread as fans will vote for their own teams , *at this moment we dont know who will finish where , its all guess work *and only 5 games in , man u have to get top 4 or they in big trouble as no one has an endless supply of money to spend     and lots of fans only follow a winning team , well lots of man u fans as many have no idea what its like to win nothing year after year
		
Click to expand...

Really, I never knew that!



It's only a bit of fun, for goodness' sake, don't take everything so seriously!


*Slime*.


----------



## JCW (Sep 21, 2014)

Slime said:



			Really, I never knew that!



It's only a bit of fun, for goodness' sake, don't take everything so seriously!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I am not , but Man U fans will vote for man u and chelski fans for chelski , now if you said fans of both cant vote then thats different


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2014)

JCW said:



			I am not , but Man U fans will vote for man u and *chelski fans for chelski *, now if you said fans of both cant vote then thats different
		
Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
I must have got the thread title wrong!


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2014)

JCW said:



			I am not , but Man U fans will vote for man u and chelski fans for chelski , now if you said fans of both cant vote then thats different
		
Click to expand...

Are you even a real person?


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I can only see Utd getting stronger. Di Maria looks quality. 
If LVG can sort the defence out I can see UTD finishing top 4 easily. 
Liverpool will really struggle this season,they've bought too many average players,rather than a few top players IMO.
		
Click to expand...

This above.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 21, 2014)

JCW said:



			I am not , but Man U fans will vote for man u and chelski fans for chelski , now if you said fans of both cant vote then thats different
		
Click to expand...

Do you even know what this thread is even about. It is not hard for the rest of us to be considered experts by you, when you come out with a reply like that


----------



## JCW (Sep 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Are you even a real person?
		
Click to expand...

No real people on here thats why no one uses their real names , but you so smart you already know that , am i real ,get real man ,  i could ask you , are you stupid or are you a chelsea fan that would vote for man u . 

Its a pointless thread as fans for liverpool will vote liverpool and man u fans will vote man u ..............me i vote spurs as Arsenal Man C and chelski will be 123 , not sure what order , not an expert


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2014)

JCW said:



			No real people on here thats why no one uses their real names , but you so smart you already know that , am i real ,get real man ,  i could ask you , are you stupid or are you a chelsea fan that would vote for man u . 

Its a pointless thread as fans for liverpool will vote liverpool and man u fans will vote man u ..............me i vote spurs as Arsenal Man C and chelski will be 123 , not sure what order , not an expert
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I'm really struggling to understand any of that


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2014)

I know which way Mark Clattenburg would vote!
An absolute disgrace who still thinks it's all about him.


*Slime*.


----------



## richy (Sep 21, 2014)

Slime said:



			I know which way Mark Clattenburg would vote!
An absolute disgrace who still thinks it's all about him.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

LVG should of played Howard Webb instead


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2014)

And Clattenburg is cheating again!


*Slime*.


----------



## Ads749r (Sep 21, 2014)

Ads749r said:



			Liverpool 4th
utd 5th/6th. (Relegated preferably) 

Click to expand...

Sorry got to edit this.
liverpool 4th
united 18th


----------



## richy (Sep 21, 2014)

Slime said:



			And Clattenburg is cheating again!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

If only you could play QPR every week :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 21, 2014)

I wonder if chips will be on the menu, next week?


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2014)

richy said:



			If only you could play QPR every week :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Just an honest ref would do!


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2014)

Slime said:



			Just an honest ref would do!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

That's asking a lot in a UTD game 
Never seemed to mind when UTD got all the decisions. 
Deserved victory for Leicester.


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			That's asking a lot in a UTD game 
Never seemed to mind *when UTD got all the decisions*. 
Deserved victory for Leicester.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear.


*
Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2014)

Slime said:



			Oh dear.


*
Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I know


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I can only see Utd getting stronger.
		
Click to expand...

Football wise? Or stench!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 21, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Football wise? Or stench! 

Click to expand...

Obviously I didn't mean immediatley


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Obviously I didn't mean immediatley 

Click to expand...

But things at the bottom of piles do start to whiff a bit, I can start to smell a bit of manure getting ripe already


----------



## wrighty1874 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hamilton wins the GP and Leicester beat Man U 5-3.Must be a Carling  Sunday !!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2014)

Voted just now having watched United get bullied all over the pitch. They started off well enough but couldn't handle Leicester's desire and drive and once they go back to 2-2 there was only going to be one result. I think both clubs have huge problems but think Liverpool look a more cohesive unit more regularly despite that showing at West Ham. United look like eleven individuals in the same shirt at the moment


----------



## richy (Sep 21, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Voted just now having watched United get bullied all over the pitch. They started off well enough but couldn't handle Leicester's desire and drive and once they go back to 2-2 there was only going to be one result. I think both clubs have huge problems but think Liverpool look a more cohesive unit more regularly despite that showing at West Ham. United look like eleven individuals in the same shirt at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Must of been watching a different match as it was never 2-2


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 21, 2014)

United are rapidly turning into the most expensive laughing stock in PL history  :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2014)

richy said:



			Must of been watching a different match as it was never 2-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2014)

richy said:



			Must of been watching a different match as it was never 2-2
		
Click to expand...

Sorry meant to say 3-2. Typing and munching cheese and crackers not a good combo


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2014)

Slime said:



			Just an honest ref would do!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Man UTD have certainly had their fair share of refs giving them favourable decisions over the decades


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Man UTD have certainly had their fair share of refs giving them favourable decisions over the decades
		
Click to expand...

Unlike Liverpool of course. I assume you did not watch Wednesday's CL game.

Liverpool got the benefit on two penalty decisions. Probably the right call on the second one but it was no more a penalty than the one not given to Ludo' in the first half.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Unlike Liverpool of course. I assume you did not watch Wednesday's CL game.

Liverpool got the benefit on two penalty decisions. Probably the right call on the second one but it was no more a penalty than the one not given to Ludo' in the first half.
		
Click to expand...

First one wasn't a penalty - ref didn't give it :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			First one wasn't a penalty - *the Kop* didn't give it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's OK I have fixed that for you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Unlike Liverpool of course. I assume you did not watch Wednesday's CL game.

Liverpool got the benefit on two penalty decisions. Probably the right call on the second one but it was no more a penalty than the one not given to Ludo' in the first half.
		
Click to expand...

Never going to get any recognition for this post. Ludo were unlucky and should have had a certain pen.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Never going to get any recognition for this post. Ludo were unlucky and should have had a certain pen.
		
Click to expand...

Should have , could have - ultimately - didn't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2014)

Anyway back to the thread

Still think we will finish in the top 4 

Man UTD look very unbalanced and look even worse than us at the back 

Lots of attacking talent but so disjointed


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 21, 2014)

LP & Mickie

Some of your recent posts have been removed.

Please keep on track and avoid the mutual handbag duel

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 21, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			LP & Mickie

Some of your recent posts have been removed.

Please keep on track and avoid the mutual handbag duel

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

My apologies.

But fear not there will be no repetition on my part as I shall no longer be visiting or subscribing to the Forum.


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			LP & Mickie

Some of your recent posts have been removed.

Please keep on track and avoid the mutual handbag duel

Thanks
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:


*Slime*.


----------



## matt71 (Sep 22, 2014)

You don't get a bigger red than me and after watching us implode yesterday I am unsure if LVG is the man to take us forward. Proper miffed off still today. It was a long way home from Leicester and despite the thumping we got in the last 20 mins the home fans were nice to me on the train lol


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I wonder if chips will be on the menu, next week?  

Click to expand...


they were back at easter after defeat by everton 

along with trying to win rather than not lose although this policy is taking a bit of time to settle in.......... but its definitely entertaining attack attack attack attack.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			they were back at easter after defeat by everton 

along with trying to win rather than not lose although this policy is taking a bit of time to settle in.......... but its definitely entertaining attack attack attack attack.
		
Click to expand...

I must admit, you do have an awesome attack, and you will improve. If you buy the right defensive buys in the next 12 months, you may be fine, but as we all know it can take a few years to get a good settled defence.

Sounds like another team I know.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 22, 2014)

It seems to be the way these days all out attack and no defence as you well know, arsene still trying to reacts tony adams and Steve bould and even the European champions can't defend for toffee they whalloped Basel in the week but could easily have been 7-6 as 5-1.


It seems our biggest loss (highlighted yesterday by battenburg) this summer was old Howard!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			It seems our biggest loss (highlighted yesterday by battenburg) this summer was old Howard!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I dunno, you seem to have a good production line coming through from Yorkshire over the years, Mike Riley, Howard Webb. 

Get your ref scouts over there again. :whoo:


----------



## Francisceo (Sep 22, 2014)

we'll be fine. The ref spoilt the game yesterday otherwise we would've won the game very comfortable


----------



## JCW (Sep 22, 2014)

Francisceo said:



			we'll be fine. The ref spoilt the game yesterday otherwise we would've won the game very comfortable
		
Click to expand...

Man u lost , ref or no ref , Leicester were the better team , Utd big stars were trying to show off instead of closing shop and did not have a clue when Leicester chased them down and capt rooney was yelling at everyone , 150 million spend and wages of at least 2 million a week for 6 players they need to get it right as the money is not endless


----------



## Francisceo (Sep 22, 2014)

it was an eye-opener but we'll improve.


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2014)

JCW said:



			Man u lost , ref or no ref , Leicester were the better team , Utd big stars were trying to show off instead of closing shop and did not have a clue when Leicester chased them down and capt rooney was yelling at everyone , 150 million spend and wages of at least 2 million a week for 6 players *they need to get it right as the money is not endless*

Click to expand...

I'm totally confident that they'll get it right.
When LVG took over he said it would take three months before his philosophy will start to reap rewards.
Half the team are new to the prem and each other, defensive injuries have been remarkably numerous and Carrick has been out from the start .......................... and none of that helps.
Another few weeks and things will be much better ............................ won't they?


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2014)

Slime said:



			I'm totally confident that they'll get it right.
When LVG took over he said it would take three months before his philosophy will start to reap rewards.
Half the team are new to the prem and each other, defensive injuries have been remarkably numerous and Carrick has been out from the start .......................... and none of that helps.
Another few weeks and things will be much better ............................ won't they?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Will be very surprised if the defensive and imbalance worries are better as the transfer window will still be shut


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2014)

http://newsthump.com/2014/08/27/david-moyes-hospitalised-following-prolonged-laughing-fit/


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will be very surprised if the defensive and imbalance worries are better as the transfer window will still be shut
		
Click to expand...

I think they'll get better as the players become more familiar with each other.
Interesting debate this afternoon on TalkSport as to whether it's United or Liverpool who are in the poorest shape.


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 23, 2014)

Slime said:



			I think they'll get better as the players become more familiar with each other.
Interesting debate this afternoon on TalkSport as to whether it's United or Liverpool who are in the poorest shape.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

According to some, maybe the poll should be "Who will end the season in the higher league".


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://newsthump.com/2014/08/27/david-moyes-hospitalised-following-prolonged-laughing-fit/

Click to expand...

:rofl:

I think this headline/article applies pretty much to both

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29304926


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			According to some, maybe the poll should be "Who will end the season *in the higher league*". 

Click to expand...

Oh, I think they'll both stay up, I'll even give you decent odds!


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Foxholer (Sep 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 12371

Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2014)

Utd can throw more money at their problems come the next transfer window, have no Champions League to get in the way and will be able to score for fun, the hardest thing to do in football. They only have to fix their defence at the moment and that should not be too tricky. Liverpool will recover and find their rhythm shortly but I think the firepower of Utd will win through. Both are playing for 4th place though.

The two clubs kicking themselves at the moment are Everton and Tottenham as both have failed to take advantage of the poor starts by Utd and Liverpool. Had either started well then they could threaten that 4th place. As it is I fear they will allow the other two to sort themselves out and kick on.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm liking this thread.  I also look forwards to the impartial and nuanced debate on the upcoming Palestinians V Israil, Rangers V Celtic and Red Sauce V Brown Sauce threads.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Utd can throw more money at their problems come the next transfer window, have no Champions League to get in the way and will be able to score for fun, the hardest thing to do in football. They only have to fix their defence at the moment and that should not be too tricky. Liverpool will recover and find their rhythm shortly but I think the firepower of Utd will win through. Both are playing for 4th place though.

The two clubs kicking themselves at the moment are Everton and Tottenham as both have failed to take advantage of the poor starts by Utd and Liverpool. Had either started well then they could threaten that 4th place. As it is I fear they will allow the other two to sort themselves out and kick on.
		
Click to expand...

Both Liverpool and Man UTD playing for 3rd or 4th place 

Top two maybe sown up but the places below are very much up for grabs

Both could make the CL


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2014)

I think Arsenal will take 3rd. They are not good enough to win the league but they are more stable than Utd or Liverpool at the moment. I think Utd and Liverpool are fighting for 4th. Interesting to see out of those two who settles down first.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think Arsenal will take 3rd. They are not good enough to win the league but they are more stable than Utd or Liverpool at the moment. I think Utd and Liverpool are fighting for 4th. Interesting to see out of those two who settles down first.
		
Click to expand...

Can easily see Arsenal miss out on CL spot 

They also have their own issues within the squad - namely at the back and in the defensive middle - just as weak there as Man Utd.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Both Liverpool and Man UTD playing for 3rd or 4th place 

Top two maybe sown up but the places below are very much up for grabs

Both could make the CL
		
Click to expand...

agree arsenil, Liverpool, united, everton, and spurs are amongst the also rans already really  battling out for the CL places.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2014)

Arsenal and United will be able to buy in January to patch the deficiencies and both look capable of scoring lots of goals. I think the top two are sorted and Arsenal look the best of the rest. If Liverpool, United, Everton and Spurs don't start finding consistency soon there will be an awful lot of points to be made up later on. I think Arsenal will finish third but after that there's a lot of clubs after that one spot


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			agree arsenil, Liverpool, united, everton, and spurs are amongst the also rans already really  battling out for the CL places.
		
Click to expand...

Man United are not battling for a CL place, they are miles away from competing for a top 6th place IMO and even a couple of signing in January will be too late.  No Europe again for Manure :smirk:


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			Man United are not battling for a CL place, they are miles away from competing for a top 6th place IMO and even a couple of signing in January will be too late.  No Europe again for Manure :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You wish!
Stop being so full of bitterness and bile and then maybe your posta about Man Utd will carry a little more credence!
Miles away from a top 6 place! Where would that put them then? 10th? 14th?
Please tell me where you HONESTLY think they'll finish.


*Slime*.


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Sep 23, 2014)

Slime said:



			You wish!
Stop being so full of bitterness and bile and then maybe your posta about Man Utd will carry a little more credence!
Miles away from a top 6 place! Where would that put them then? 10th? 14th?
Please tell me where you HONESTLY think they'll finish.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I believe they will be around the same position as last time, since they shipped 5 goals at Leicester, which is an achievement in itself. Arguably the best strikeforce in the league, and worst organised defence in the League. Rafael and Smalling are nowhere near good enough for Utd, Blackett should be brought in slowly, not thrown in the deep end, Van Gaal spent a ridiculous amount of money on attacking players when the biggest problem last season was the defence.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			I believe they will be around the same position as last time, since they shipped 5 goals at Leicester, which is an achievement in itself. Arguably the best strikeforce in the league, and worst organised defence in the League. Rafael and Smalling are nowhere near good enough for Utd, Blackett should be brought in slowly, not thrown in the deep end, Van Gaal spent a ridiculous amount of money on attacking players when the biggest problem last season was the defence.
		
Click to expand...

Think that sums it up pretty well :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2014)

Slime said:



			You wish!
Stop being so full of bitterness and bile and then maybe your posta about Man Utd will carry a little more credence!
Miles away from a top 6 place! Where would that put them then? 10th? 14th?
Please tell me where you HONESTLY think they'll finish.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not bitter or bile thank you very much, its an honest assessment in my opinion, they will do no better than last year, 7th, if their lucky going by what I've watched this season so far.

As for credence, I don't give a monkeys, its my opinion and have no more dislike for them than any other team, so wind yer neck in!


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2014)

DangerousDave86 said:



			I believe they will be around the same position as last time, since they shipped 5 goals at Leicester, which is an achievement in itself. Arguably the best strikeforce in the league, and worst organised defence in the League. Rafael and Smalling are nowhere near good enough for Utd, Blackett should be brought in slowly, not thrown in the deep end, Van Gaal spent a ridiculous amount of money on attacking players when the biggest problem last season was the defence.
		
Click to expand...

I'll go along with this, they are totally un-organised and nowhere near like playing as a team, they have no spine


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2014)

I think I said after their thumping at Leicester they look like individuals in the same coloured shirt. There seems to still be a lack of any team spirit and a side unable to play as a team. That said there should be enough talent to get into the top 4 contention but as last year showed there's nothing guaranteed.


----------



## Slime (Sep 23, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'm not bitter or bile thank you very much, its an honest assessment in my opinion, they will do no better than last year, 7th, if their lucky going by what I've watched this season so far.

As for credence, I don't give a monkeys, its my opinion and have *no more dislike for them than any other team*, so wind yer neck in!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see. 7th is miles away from 6th is it?
Oh I see, it's Manure is it?
Please answer my question ....................... honestly if possible.


*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			Oh I see. 7th is miles away from 6th is it?
Oh I see, it's Manure is it?
Please answer my question ....................... honestly if possible.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I think 7th for a club like them is a mile away from 4th, 5th or 6th with the demands and expectations from such an expensive team and club.

Yes manure, as their playing like a pile of it at the minute.

I've answered the question, "they will do NO BETTER than last seasons finish of 7th", they've played nobody really yet and look where they are, so, those above them will have to have a poor run of results and you'll have to have a run of wins, I can't see that with what I've watched so far, even with new defenders in January it will be too late and I believe they will be well off the pace by Christmas to challenge for a CL place.

That's my honest opinion of what an un-organised rabble of individuals they look so far and I can't see any magic wand to change that, and NOBODY is guaranteed a CL or European place just because of who they are so that's based on what I have watched and seen to date.


----------



## Slime (Sep 24, 2014)

Fair enough Fish.
How about you donate Â£25 into next years H4H pot if they finish 6th or better and I'll donate Â£25 if they finish 7th or lower?
If your up for that, we can shake hands at the meet on Monday.


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Sep 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			Fair enough Fish.
How about you donate Â£25 into next years H4H pot if they finish 6th or better and I'll donate Â£25 if they finish 7th or lower?
If your up for that, we can shake hands at the meet on Monday.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


Thought not!


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2014)

Slime said:



			Thought not!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a worse bet than I was offering, and I gave 2-1.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats a worse bet than I was offering, and I gave 2-1.
		
Click to expand...

There's a difference between 'thinking' something and being prepared to put hard-earned on it!

Betfair - simply an 'average' of what all punters think - has ManU 4th (4/5 to be 4th) and Liverpool 5th (6/5 to be 4th).


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2014)

Slime said:



			Thought not!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

You thought wrong, I had an early night as travelling early today.

Your on.



Foxholer said:



			There's a difference between 'thinking' something and being prepared to put hard-earned on it!
		
Click to expand...

No there's not where I am concerned so don't assume anything on my behalf!


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats a worse bet than I was offering, and I gave 2-1.
		
Click to expand...

It might be Peter but although its very early doors, those that are above them now could well stay their :smirk:


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 25, 2014)

Fish said:



			No there's not where I am concerned so don't assume anything on my behalf!
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. 

But there is with me.....I think you've made a 'poor' wager, but I wouldn't put money on it!


----------



## matt71 (Sep 25, 2014)

I will donate Â£25 to the HFH charity if we do not get into the top 4 come may! I am that confident we can turn this poor start around! Will have a quiet word with the players on sat afternoon before we go out and batter West Ham


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hope so it's always nice to pop some bubbles! Especially after some painful visits down there! 
Still can't get over 92 and 95!


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 25, 2014)

matt71 said:



			I will donate Â£25 to the HFH charity if we do not get into the top 4 come may! I am that confident we can turn this poor start around! Will have a quiet word with the players on *sat afternoon before we go out and batter West Ham *

Click to expand...

No! Please!

One more loss before turning it around please!


----------



## matt71 (Sep 25, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Hope so it's always nice to pop some bubbles! Especially after some painful visits down there! 
Still can't get over 92 and 95! 

Click to expand...

 was at the game in 95 when Ludo Mukloskow (may have spelt his name wrong) turned into the best keeper on the planet. It doubly hurt that Andy Cole also turned into the worst striker on the planet too


----------



## matt71 (Sep 25, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			No! Please!

One more loss before turning it around please! 

Click to expand...

 sorry mate we need the win more than you


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 25, 2014)

matt71 said:



			was at the game in 95 when Ludo Mukloskow (may have spelt his name wrong) turned into the best keeper on the planet. It doubly hurt that Andy Cole also turned into the worst striker on the planet too 

Click to expand...

Miklosko. There was even a, seriously geographically challenged, chant for him!

A memorable result! A very unhappy step-son! The other (a Sheffield United fan) wasn't too pleased about a last game of the season result a few years later either!


----------



## Francisceo (Sep 25, 2014)

matt71 said:



			I will donate Â£25 to the HFH charity if we do not get into the top 4 come may! I am that confident we can turn this poor start around! Will have a quiet word with the players on sat afternoon before we go out and batter West Ham 

Click to expand...

Hear, hear


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 25, 2014)

matt71 said:



			was at the game in 95 when Ludo Mukloskow (may have spelt his name wrong) turned into the best keeper on the planet. It doubly hurt that Andy Cole also turned into the worst striker on the planet too 

Click to expand...

Was there too after a close shave with the ICF on the way in!
Nearly as bad was when in 92 already relagated they turned in an awesome show and us a poor nervous show as part of the collapse.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 25, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Miklosko. There was even a, seriously geographically challenged, chant for him!

A memorable result! A very unhappy step-son! The other (a Sheffield United fan) wasn't too pleased about a last game of the season result a few years later either!
		
Click to expand...


Made Even worse by the transfer skulduggery !


----------



## matt71 (Sep 25, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Was there too after a close shave with the ICF on the way in!
Nearly as bad was when in 92 already relagated they turned in an awesome show and us a poor nervous show as part of the collapse.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I was at anfailed when Liverpool put the final nail  in the coffin! Me and my dad stood in the kop the only people not cheering during the game! They soon sussed who we supported and had to do a runner fir a taxi before the game ended as I we were getting some looks lol!


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Fair enough. 

But there is with me.....I think you've made a 'poor' wager, but I wouldn't put money on it!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't with a bookie but its a donation if nothing else to H4H's with an opportunity for bragging rights, if we all went by your attitude nobody would ever bet on an outsider!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 26, 2014)

matt71 said:



			Unfortunately I was at anfailed when Liverpool put the final nail  in the coffin! Me and my dad stood in the kop the only people not cheering during the game! They soon sussed who we supported and had to do a runner fir a taxi before the game ended as I we were getting some looks lol!
		
Click to expand...



Lads I was with got chased back to the car outside afterwards only to realise somewhat bizarrely it's was United supporters doing the chasing


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 26, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29356406

:rofl:


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 26, 2014)

sawtooth said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29356406

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?70985-Liverpool-to-be-scrutinised-under-FFP


----------



## Fish (Sep 26, 2014)

sawtooth said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29356406

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, where is he :mmm:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			Brilliant, where is he :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Probably in a board room with the clubs directors.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 26, 2014)

Mind you, this can't help ManU's cause either! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29367107

And pretty obvious that was where the problems that needed addressing were too!


----------



## matt71 (Sep 26, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Lads I was with got chased back to the car outside afterwards only to realise somewhat bizarrely it's was United supporters doing the chasing 

Click to expand...


Ha ha ha quality :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			I wouldn't with a bookie but its a donation if nothing else to H4H's with an opportunity for bragging rights, if we all went by your attitude nobody would ever bet on an outsider!
		
Click to expand...

It's all about 'value' betting to me, so an outsider could quite possibly provide that - depending on the odds! Though I'd rarely bet on outsiders.

Liverbirdie's offer was certainly better 'value'!


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

And United go 2 - 0 up.
Hmmmmm ......................... been there before methinks!


*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2014)

Draw for Liverpool & Everton plummets them further down the league, just need Palace to win to leap frog ahead of United and keep them in check, don't want them getting giddy too early, do we :smirk:

Come on Hull....


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			Draw for Liverpool & Everton plummets them further down the league, just need Palace to win to leap frog ahead of United and keep them in check, don't want them getting giddy too early, do we :smirk:

*Come on Hull..*..
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

Uh, oh.


*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2014)

Slime said:



			Uh, oh.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Come on you irons


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh, and Rooney's mental!


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 27, 2014)

Slime said:



			Oh, and Rooney's mental!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't he done something like that before, a year or 3 back...?
Pitiful really.......


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2014)

Slime said:



			Oh, and Rooney's mental!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Louis van Gaal isn't going to be happy with that, he seems like the type of manager who really relies on his captain to lead by example and just when you thought Wayne Rooney had grown up he does that! 

At least this way Juan Mata fans will see him play the next three games.


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			Louis van Gaal isn't going to be happy with that, he seems like the type of manager who really relies on his captain to lead by example and just when you thought Wayne Rooney had grown up he does that! 

At least this way Juan Mata fans will see him *play the next three games*.
		
Click to expand...

And maybe more, if he plays well enough!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2014)

McNair was superb today, a great debut, and one of the best defensive headers I've seen!


*Slime*.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2014)

Thought Rooney had this petulance out of his system. Lets see how LGV deals with this


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh my nose bleed time up to 7th :whoo:

Hanging on thanks to a looney captain, and a decent west ham side best they've been for years


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			Louis van Gaal isn't going to be happy with that, he seems like the type of manager who really relies on his captain to lead by example and just when you thought Wayne Rooney had grown up he does that! 

At least this way Juan Mata fans will see him play the next three games.
		
Click to expand...

And you chelski fans will be hoping he doesn't do a frank! &#128540;


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Oh my nose bleed time up to 7th :whoo:

Hanging on thanks to a looney captain, and a decent west ham side best they've been for years
		
Click to expand...

and only 3 goals away from being 10th :ears:

Palace, Leicester and Spurs all play their matches the day before Everton visit you and that won't be easy so don't get too comfortable as I envisage you dropping a few spots next week :smirk:


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2014)

Fish said:



			and only 3 goals away from being 10th :ears:

Palace, Leicester and Spurs all play their matches the day before Everton visit you and that won't be easy so don't get too comfortable as *I envisage you dropping a few spots next week* :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

We'll see.


*Slime*.


----------



## matt71 (Sep 29, 2014)

3 tough games to come for us Everton (h), Chelsea (h) City (a). Hopefully Everton will be zonked form their mental long trip to Russia and that Chelsea and City have an off day when the play us!   Anyway 2 points away from a champions league spot and the good news Mata will play in the "Hole" due to Fatboys bad temper is a plus point"


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 29, 2014)

matt71 said:



			3 tough games to come for us Everton (h), Chelsea (h) City (a). Hopefully Everton will be zonked form their mental long trip to Russia and that Chelsea and City have an off day when the play us!   Anyway 2 points away from a champions league spot and the good news Mata will play in the "Hole" due to Fatboys bad temper is a plus point"
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

temper or eagerness to get to the private jet to the paul smith flight? :mmm:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 29, 2014)

So that's all Utd fans are interested in, beating Liverpool? Hope they don't finish too upset then


----------



## Francisceo (Sep 29, 2014)

matt71 said:



			3 tough games to come for us Everton (h), Chelsea (h) City (a). Hopefully Everton will be zonked form their mental long trip to Russia and that Chelsea and City have an off day when the play us!   Anyway 2 points away from a champions league spot and the good news Mata will play in the "Hole" due to Fatboys bad temper is a plus point"
		
Click to expand...

Yeah very hard couple of games - fingers crossed it all goes well


----------



## Francisceo (Sep 29, 2014)

Bunkermagnet said:



			So that's all Utd fans are interested in, beating Liverpool? Hope they don't finish too upset then

Click to expand...

No, but the general consensus is that City and Chelsea will be 1 and 2, so the fight is for the third spot which more than likely be between Utd or Liverpool


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 29, 2014)

Francisceo said:



			No, but the general consensus is that City and Chelsea will be 1 and 2, so the fight is for the third spot which more than likely be between Utd or Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

Don't you mean Liverpool 3rd, with Arsenal and Utd fighting over 4th?


----------



## Francisceo (Sep 29, 2014)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Don't you mean Liverpool 3rd, with Arsenal and Utd fighting over 4th?
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Francisceo (Sep 29, 2014)

with our defence at the moment i wouldn't be surprise


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 29, 2014)

Francisceo said:



			with our defence at the moment i wouldn't be surprise
		
Click to expand...

I seem to also remember "the common view" last season was that Liverpool would struggle to finish 5th, and I seem to remember them just missing out
I must confess, I didn't know Utd had a defence, I thought they had all been sold or retired


----------



## Francisceo (Sep 29, 2014)

you're on form today mate with your jokes.
You lost a world-class striker and didn't replace him, big mistake. 

To be fair we don't need a defence, we'll just out-score the opposition


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 29, 2014)

Liverpool & UTD fans debating on who is worse :rofl:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 29, 2014)

Francisceo said:



			you're on form today mate with your jokes.
You lost a world-class striker and didn't replace him, big mistake. 

To be fair we don't need a defence, we'll just out-score the opposition
		
Click to expand...

True about Suarez, but then he is irreplaceble.


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2014)

Bunkermagnet said:



			True about Suarez, but then he is irreplaceble.
		
Click to expand...

Of course he is, all other world class strikers are crap at biting opponents.


*Slime*.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Francisceo (Sep 30, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



View attachment 12423

Click to expand...

lol classic


----------



## Francisceo (Sep 30, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Liverpool & UTD fans debating on who is worse :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Embarrassing i know.....


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Liverpool & UTD fans debating on who is worse :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Not so much who is worse, more like who is currently least good :rofl:!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2014)

And judging by Liverpool's performance tonight ............................ well, they were awful.
Total admiration and respect for Gerrard's honesty afterwards, that interview looked like it really hurt him.


*Slime*.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 1, 2014)

matt71 said:



			I will donate Â£25 to the HFH charity if we do not get into the top 4 come may! I am that confident we can turn this poor start around! Will have a quiet word with the players on sat afternoon before we go out and batter West Ham 

Click to expand...

A fool and his money ......... !


----------



## Slime (Oct 5, 2014)

.............................. as United quietly slip into fourth spot.


*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2014)

Slime said:



			.............................. as United quietly slip into fourth spot.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Only 3 points between 4th & 16th, I wouldn't get too complacent, you could drop like a stone :smirk:


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 5, 2014)

Fish said:



			Only 3 points between 4th & 16th, I wouldn't get too complacent, you could drop like a stone :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Or we could go on a winning run and pip Chelsea for the title.


----------



## Slime (Oct 5, 2014)

Fish said:



			Only 3 points between 4th & 16th, I wouldn't get too complacent, you could drop like a stone :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

C'mon mate, it's the highest we've been since week two of last season, let me crow a little. We're going to be in a Champions League slot for at least two week! Who said the summer was over?



pokerjoke said:



			Or we could go on a winning run and pip Chelsea for the title.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm. 
Mathematically it's still possible!
Come on you reds!


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2014)

Slime said:



			C'mon mate, it's the highest we've been since week two of last season, let me crow a little. We're going to be in a Champions League slot for at least two week! Who said the summer was over?



Hmmmmm. 
Mathematically it's still possible!
Come on you reds!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

How do the Man U fans feel about the prestigious friendlies in CL weeks, after Christmas?

How would you 
 feel if you lost out on CL qualification by two points, after bad results after them?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 5, 2014)

Surely United after spending Â£180m this calender year are expected to finish top 4 minimum?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			How do the Man U fans feel about the prestigious friendlies in CL weeks, after Christmas?

How would you 
 feel if you lost out on CL qualification by two points, after bad results after them?
		
Click to expand...


Prestigious? UEFA won't sanction any against brand CL so it's off to Dubai/Qatar for couple mill exhibition match bit short sighted really as missing out on CL next year won't only cost the 50m in revenue there's the 50m adidas won't have to pay on kit sponsorship too. 
Would of made more sense to of had a Half decent league cup run!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 5, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Surely United after spending Â£180m this calender year are expected to finish top 4 minimum?
		
Click to expand...

Expecting think the glazers business plan will be up the creek without a paddle if there not CL again next season.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 5, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Prestigious? UEFA won't sanction any against brand CL so it's off to Dubai/Qatar for couple mill exhibition match bit short sighted really as missing out on CL next year won't only cost the 50m in revenue there's the 50m adidas won't have to pay on kit sponsorship too. 
Would of made more sense to of had a Half decent league cup run!
		
Click to expand...

They have to miss two seasons in a row for any loss to be incurred. En it falls from Â£75m to a measly Â£50m. Obviously the CL is important. But they've just spent Â£180m so if next season they only had Â£100m next year, that'd still be quite a war chest. Love them or hate them. Put as a business, nobody in England has their buying power.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Prestigious? UEFA won't sanction any against brand CL so it's off to Dubai/Qatar for couple mill exhibition match bit short sighted really as missing out on CL next year won't only cost the 50m in revenue there's the 50m adidas won't have to pay on kit sponsorship too. 
Would of made more sense to of had a Half decent league cup run!
		
Click to expand...

fair assessment , as I thought from you.

Maybe well both miss out this year and play each other every 3 weeks in Asian countries, both make a mint.

Sadly could see the glazers being okay with that.


----------



## Slime (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			How do the Man U fans feel about the prestigious friendlies in CL weeks, after Christmas?
		
Click to expand...

No problems with that. A good opportunity to give some youngsters some experience.



Liverbirdie said:



			How would you 
 feel if you lost out on CL qualification by two points, after bad results after them?
		
Click to expand...

Gutted ............................ obviously. 



Stuart_C said:



			Surely United after spending Â£180m this calender year are expected to finish top 4 minimum?
		
Click to expand...

I always expect United to finish in the top four.
This season is no different. I think they'll be 3rd or 4th ........................ don't you?


*Slime*.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 5, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			fair assessment , as I thought from you.

Maybe well both miss out this year and play each other every 3 weeks in Asian countries, both make a mint.

Sadly could see the glazers being okay with that.
		
Click to expand...


Maybe be it'll be home and away Boston and Tampa?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 5, 2014)

Ah that's not how I heard it but fair enough if that's the case.

Although not sure it's quite as profitable as it seems with a profit announced on last years figs being eschewed but a tax relief bonus from the US government, without this a loss would of been shown I believe.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Maybe be it'll be home and away Boston and Tampa?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't rule it out in the next 10 years, sadly.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I wouldn't rule it out in the next 10 years, sadly.
		
Click to expand...

It's that game 39 scenario once they get bored of pre-season tours.


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Interesting read, especially Man Utd's net spend which doesn't include Falcao loan deal and then there's Liverpool & Arsenals, gives me the impression that they spent more than the true worth of some players going by how they are performing, or not shall we say :smirk:

http://talksport.com/football/revea...red-arsenal-man-united-liverpool-and-man-city


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2014)

Fish said:



			Interesting read, especially Man Utd's net spend which doesn't include Falcao loan deal and then there's Liverpool & Arsenals, gives me the impression that they spent more than the true worth of some players going by how they are performing, or not shall we say :smirk:

http://talksport.com/football/revea...red-arsenal-man-united-liverpool-and-man-city

Click to expand...

According to the sunday Supplement Chelsea now have the 4th highest wage bill in the prem aswell. 
Seems like Jose is over achieving


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 6, 2014)

Fish said:



			Interesting read, especially Man Utd's net spend which doesn't include Falcao loan deal and then there's Liverpool & Arsenals, gives me the impression that they spent more than the true worth of some players going by how they are performing, or not shall we say :smirk:

http://talksport.com/football/revea...red-arsenal-man-united-liverpool-and-man-city

Click to expand...

It's the old net and gross spend argument which will go on forever 

Still spent Â£200 mil in two years - selling players like Mata ,Luiz and Lukaku helps bring the net figure down 

We have sold a bit which helps , Arsenal not as much and UTD no one


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's the old net and gross spend argument which will go on forever 

Still spent Â£200 mil in two years - selling players like Mata ,Luiz and Lukaku helps bring the net figure down 

We have sold a bit which helps , Arsenal not as much and UTD no one
		
Click to expand...

It's called good business Phil


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's the old net and gross spend argument which will go on forever 

Still spent Â£200 mil in two years - selling players like Mata ,Luiz and Lukaku helps bring the net figure down 

We have sold a bit which helps , Arsenal not as much and UTD no one
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: you couldn't make it up, I always had the "net spend" thrown in my face but now we've done good business in selling and are underneath those who have bought poorly and not sold wisely, its now the gross spend that rears its head, talk about spin, Whooooooosh :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			It's called good business Phil
		
Click to expand...

So Chelsea over the last 10 years are a great business model? You couldn't make it up.:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			It's called good business Phil
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, the gross is immaterial if you've sold well and have a lesser net spend and more importantly, are looking down the league at everyone in achieving that :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			So Chelsea over the last 10 years are a great business model? You couldn't make it up.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Not like you to talk history 
We were talking the present,try & keep up pal:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2014)

Mata,Lukaku,Luiz & De Bruyne all sold for a Big profit & the squad is much stronger. 
Happy days.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 6, 2014)

Fish said:



			:rofl: you couldn't make it up, I always had the "net spend" thrown in my face but now we've done good business in selling and are underneath those who have bought poorly and not sold wisely, its now the gross spend that rears its head, talk about spin, Whooooooosh :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I have never dealt in net spend 

Gross gives the truer figure on how much a club has spent 

We this summer spent 115 mil 

Where the money comes from doesnt change how much has been spent 

Over ten years Chelsea has spent a billion on players - spending power not witnessed until City joined them 

Spending power created by rich owners , spending power that has given Chelsea and City the success they have 

Maureen has spent more on players at his clubs than any other manager in history and I doubt anyone will get near - he hasn't developed one player - it's Maureen spending millions on top of a team that has already had millions spent on it - what if no trophy arrives again - another Â£100mil more


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not like you to talk history 
We were talking the present,try & keep up pal:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes and you've sold players such as Luiz, Mata and more that were bought in the "spend money like its going out of fashion" years.

Still trying to say you haven't bought success, after all these years. At least city fans admit it.

#taintedsuccess


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes and you've sold players such as Luiz, Mata and more that were bought in the "spend money like its going out of fashion" years.

Still trying to say you haven't bought success, after all these years. At least city fans admit it.

#taintedsuccess
		
Click to expand...

Of course I admit it. When have I said otherwise?? 

Let's say Liverpools owners handed Brenda a open Cheque book,what would he do? 
And would you be happy with him buying the best players available??


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2014)

Money doesn't mean success. Arsenal,Liverpool,Spurs & even UTD at the minute prove that.


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			So Chelsea over the last 10 years are a great business model? You couldn't make it up.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Here we go, it'll be the old "history" comfort blanket next :rofl:

These Liverpool supporters always want it on their terms :smirk:  You've had your time, the futures blue now :whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2014)

Fish said:



			Here we go, it'll be the old "history" comfort blanket next :rofl:

These Liverpool supporters always want it on their terms :smirk:  You've had your time, the futures blue now :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Can't see anybody ever giving Brena a open cheque book after seeing how he's just blown Â£120m


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 6, 2014)

Fish said:



			Here we go, it'll be the old "history" comfort blanket next :rofl:

These Liverpool supporters always want it on their terms :smirk:  You've had your time, the futures blue now :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

At least we had a time built on success as opposed to building on the whims of a russian billionaire 

Your success is down to one person and his money - you would be nowhere if not for him and being In his debt to the tune of hundreds of millions 

Your club bought success and that's the way football is now 

Us spending Â£100 mil to try and keep up isnt something I like to see but it's something clubs have had to do since Abramovich arrived 

People will always know why Chelsea and indeed City had success


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At least we had a time built on success as opposed to building on the whims of a russian billionaire 

Your success is down to one person and his money - you would be nowhere if not for him and being In his debt to the tune of hundreds of millions 

Your club bought success and that's the way football is now 

Us spending Â£100 mil to try and keep up isnt something I like to see but it's something clubs have had to do since Abramovich arrived 

People will always know why Chelsea and indeed City had success
		
Click to expand...

We were having successes before Roman arrived thank you but going by those dates alone, Roman came in 2003, the premiership was formed in 1992 I believe, so now that's 11 years I believe, no money for Chelsea or Man City during all that time, so why couldn't you win the league in all that time with the "successes you built on" :mmm:  Money wasn't being thrown around as it is now, Liverpool and Man Utd always had the rich pickings and were breaking wage and transfer records during that period, so whats your excuse for all the years of hurt :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 6, 2014)

Fish said:



			We were having successes before Roman arrived thank you but going by those dates alone, Roman came in 2003, the premiership was formed in 1992 I believe, so now that's 11 years I believe, no money for Chelsea or Man City during all that time, so why couldn't you win the league in all that time with the "successes you built on" :mmm:  Money wasn't being thrown around as it is now, Liverpool and Man Utd always had the rich pickings and were breaking wage and transfer records during that period, so whats your excuse for all the years of hurt :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You won a few cups just as others did and we're struggling financially - you hadn't won the league in 50 years plus 

In the years from 92 to 04 there where better managers and better teams than us - we bought the wrong players , we made the wrong choices and didn't have a team good enough to win the title. We made the wrong choices at the wrong time and failed to recover from Kenny leaving in 91. Other teams built upon their success 

Regardless of our lack of success it doesn't take away from the fact that your success in terms of league wins was down to the financial baking of the russian - 1 billion spent for 3 titles and a CL


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You won a few cups just as others did and we're struggling financially - you hadn't won the league in 50 years plus 

In the years from 92 to 04 there where better managers and better teams than us - we bought the wrong players , we made the wrong choices and didn't have a team good enough to win the title. We made the wrong choices at the wrong time and failed to recover from Kenny leaving in 91. Other teams built upon their success 

Regardless of our lack of success it doesn't take away from the fact that your success in terms of league wins was down to the financial baking of the russian - 1 billion spent for 3 titles and a CL
		
Click to expand...

Try not to be so bitter Phil. All the big clubs like to spend Big:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Of course I admit it. When have I said otherwise?? 

Let's say Liverpools owners handed Brenda a open Cheque book,what would he do? 
And would you be happy with him buying the best players available??
		
Click to expand...

????


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2014)

Sadly these days money is what it's all about which is why Chelsea and City have stolen a march on some sides. Whether United, Arsenal and Liverpool will ever have such an open cheque book policy to the same extent is open to debate although I doubt it. Whether FFP will change this is an interesting conundrum


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly these days money is what it's all about which is why Chelsea and City have stolen a march on some sides. Whether United, Arsenal and Liverpool will ever have such an open cheque book policy to the same extent is open to debate although I doubt it. Whether FFP will change this is an interesting conundrum
		
Click to expand...

Utd currently have the most expensive squad ever in English football.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Of course I admit it. When have I said otherwise?? 

Let's say Liverpools owners handed Brenda a open Cheque book,what would he do? 
And would you be happy with him buying the best players available??
		
Click to expand...

Nope wouldn't want success the same way as you and City have got it, by spending 3-4 times what your rivals have done over a SUSTAINED period, not just over 6 months.

Anyway we've had this argument 10 times now, I'm sure your bored with it as much as I am.

#chelseagreattrophyhaulbutneveradmiredorlovedbytheneutrals.   Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We have sold a bit which helps , Arsenal not as much and *UTD* no one
		
Click to expand...

That's because no one would buy were having to pay nani to play in Portugal, loaned villa cleverley as they wouldn't pay ah sold Wele to arsenal just about pays for falcao this season! 



@LB. Not tainted it's.

 hollow hollow hollow ..........


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Utd currently have the most expensive squad ever in English football.
		
Click to expand...

Very true, but that's becaise players values are rising incredibly. 

The he fact they could afford to buy all those players suggests. If they realise that defenders are needed too they could become quite good.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nope wouldn't want success the same way as you and City have got it, by spending 3-4 times what your rivals have done over a SUSTAINED period, not just over 6 months.

Anyway we've had this argument 10 times now, I'm sure your bored with it as much as I am.

#chelseagreattrophyhaulbutneveradmiredorlovedbytheneutrals.   Sorry couldn't resist.
		
Click to expand...

Better get use to failing then pal. 
#TheLiverpoolWay


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 7, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Very true, but that's becaise players values are rising incredibly. 

The he fact they could afford to buy all those players suggests. If they realise that defenders are needed too they could become quite good.
		
Click to expand...

I was pointing it out as Homer seems to think UTD don't spend like City & Chelsea.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I was pointing it out as Homer seems to think UTD don't spend like City & Chelsea.
		
Click to expand...

I understand that but was it as a result of the Moyes fall out and the obvious shortcomings highlighted last season rather than the regular splashing the cash that City and Chelsea indulge in every year. Not sure they've necesarily bought the best players but up to 4th and LVG seems to be getting a few results now so maybe he has after all. Let's see if they can keep it going


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 7, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			...If they realise that defenders are needed too they could become quite good.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was Wenger that made the comment along the lines of 'if there were world class defenders available, we'd be in the market'!

So they may be aware of the issue, just can't go and buy a solution - so will have to coach/manage their way to success! Most of the 'contenders' have the same problem, which is why it has taken longer than normal for them to sort themselves out this year. Table is starting to look normal now, with only a few 'strange' positions to be resolved.


----------

